# Ignition?



## 1600BMW (Apr 9, 2010)

I have just recently aquired a 1971 1600-2 and before I do any structual work to the vehicle I need to know if I can make the motor run. There is keys for the car but the ignition key will still not turn. I have put a new starter onto the car as the old one was not working. I figured that I would be able to just jump the starter and the car should turn over without have to use the ignition. When I do this the starter just spins and does not catch on the flywheel. I have checked the flywheel to make sure that it is ok. So the only thing that I can think of is that the starter is spinning backwards. I was wondering if by not having the ignition power to the starter will this make the starter spin the wrong direction? I hope Im not asking too much here and hope that you know what I am trying to say. Any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

The starter needs power in 2 places. At the main terminal and on the starter solenoid ( a metal tab or eye screw deal ) it also needs power to engage the starter. Also of you run a wire up to the positive side of the coil the car should have power and be able to start.


----------



## 1600BMW (Apr 9, 2010)

Well the problem that I am having is that the starter isnt kicking out onto the flywheel. I can short out the starter to get it to spin but it is either spinning backwards or just not kicking out. The starter is a new remanuf. one so it should work properly unless I have a defective starter.


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

I thought the 4 cyl BMW engines all spin the same way. I know the 2002 and 320 use almost the same engine. But on the 320s the distributors spin the opposite way. I thought this was Due to the cam gear that the Distributor runs off of.

So you may want to verify if a 320 and 2002 starter spins the same way? id check the 2002FAQ site for an answer.


----------



## chevyman (Apr 9, 2011)

if you reverse polarity on a starter it would turn backwards, try changing polarity of wires to starter to see if it will run the other way but a bad solinoid will make it not ingage as well.


----------

